# Dzelži / Hardware >  Shuttle AK32VN

## abidox

Sveiki, kur es varētu meklēt datašītu vai manuāli Shuttle AK32VN mātesplatei, jo vajag zināt, ko kur var slēgt. G tante neko sakarīgu pateikt nevar

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Nemānies! Gooogles tantei daudz informācijas par *šo produktu*. Vajag tik rakt!

----------


## abidox

šitam es jau izbūros cauri! šī ir tā reize, kad zināms, kas uz matesplates salikts un pat draiveri jau dabūti. Bet vajag tagad dabūt saucamo user manual okumentāciju ar platez zīmējumu un norādēm kur, kas jāslēd un ko kurš džampers dara. Nu ķip specifikācija. Bet pēc tās daudzkur sūta uz visai pašķidru ofic saitu, kurā tā datasheeta nemaznav un vispār matesplate atrodama pie outdated lietām (itkā novecojis modelis)

----------


## abidox

te būs pierādījumi, ka NAV!
http://global.shuttle.com/download03.jsp?PI=517&PL=3

----------


## goga

paskaties http://raventhorn.is-into-anime.com/web ... k32een.zip, nosaukums biki savādāks, bet shuttle mājas lapā neeksistējošais download links norāda uz failu ar šādu nosaukumu.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Vēl pirms dažām dienām meklēju to pašu teju 9 gadus vecai Shuttle mātenei (pirmie P4). Kādu laiku tas prasīja, bet dabūju visu ko vajag, pat BIOS update. Ražotājs tiešām met ārā informāciju par veciem produktiem, bet esmu uzracis pat kādā itāļu lapā, piekam valodas barjera šajā gadījumā netraucē. Forumu biedri arī daudz ko samet no saviem krājumiem.

----------


## abidox

> paskaties http://raventhorn.is-into-anime.com/web ... k32een.zip, nosaukums biki savādāks, bet shuttle mājas lapā neeksistējošais download links norāda uz failu ar šādu nosaukumu.


 
ACESS FORBIDDEN!

----------


## goga

::  , nu ok, ielādēju http://www.yy.lv
http://yy.lv/upload/index.php?ACT=4&f=129871&ext=ZIP

----------


## abidox

paldies, bet tur ir AK32E, bet man ir AK32VN un atšķirība ir gan tajā kas uz viņas ir gan arī izvietojumā, laigan +/- orientējoši lietlumi tur ir.

----------

